# New dude..



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi everyone from Central Illinois.
I'm new here. Looks like a great site!
This will be my first year at making my own
props. Wish me luck, because I know I may need it!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Jeff, you came to the right place. Tons of help and how to's and most of all The Best people in any Forum. Glad you found us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agree with BloodHound and glad to have you here!!!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Midnight. Looking forward to seeing you on the boards


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the beautiful insanity! Tons of help here, I'm sure you'll find.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Dude!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi midnight_moon and welcome to HauntForum!*


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome .. you will find lots of twisted ideas which are sure to make you think..


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome New dude*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Everyone here will be glad to try and help.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, this is the right place to be. Don't forget to take pics of your work we like to see them. Also check this link for how-tos and ideas.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum MM. Everyone starts somewhere, you may even help us out with some fresh perspectives on things. Stop in to chat and say hi to the gang as well.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Pop into chat and say HI.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy and welcome!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

welcome, im from illinois too but up by chicago


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to your new home away from home!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of very talented people here. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks to all,
I will take pics of my progress.
My first atempt will just be a stand-up static prop.
My theme will be a graveyard. Last year was small, but this year,
I want the whole front yard done up! OK well, most of the yard. LOL!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm for IL, too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome midnight_moon
and ghoul luck to you, don't be afraid to ask for any help from everyone


----------

